# Job hunting in Dubai



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

I am moving to Dubai on 1st November as I have been offered a position within my company - however, my husband is also moving with me and will not have a job. He is very open to what sort of work he undertakes - he currently works in a factory supervisors position within a manufacturing company in the oil and gas industry in the UK - he has approximately 26 years experience of hazardous area build goods, but realises that he may have to make a career change. 

His best qualities are: people skills - fantastic organiser, can do attitude, hard working. He can forward CV and reference from current employer to anybody that is interested. Previously worked in bar part time, good at general diy - painting etc, gardening a hobby - any offer he would consider. Note: computer skills limited - basic excel, e-mail etc. ok.

He is seriously looking for work - laying on the beach all day does not interest him!!


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

Lindsey Langham said:


> I am moving to Dubai on 1st November as I have been offered a position within my company - however, my husband is also moving with me and will not have a job. He is very open to what sort of work he undertakes - he currently works in a factory supervisors position within a manufacturing company in the oil and gas industry in the UK - he has approximately 26 years experience of hazardous area build goods, but realises that he may have to make a career change.
> 
> His best qualities are: people skills - fantastic organiser, can do attitude, hard working. He can forward CV and reference from current employer to anybody that is interested. Previously worked in bar part time, good at general diy - painting etc, gardening a hobby - any offer he would consider. Note: computer skills limited - basic excel, e-mail etc. ok.
> 
> He is seriously looking for work - laying on the beach all day does not interest him!!


This link may help - Dubai Jobs

Have you confirmed that you can sponsor your husband? I read in the Dubai Explorer that only woman in certain professions such as Lawyers, Doctors and Teachers can sponsor a non-working husband. No issue the other way around though.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That is correct (and mentioned in the info thread). Only female lawyers, teachers, doctors and engineers can generally sponsor their husband. He has to have a residency visa to remain in the country.

I recommend that he starts applying for jobs ASAP. Contact recruitment companies in his field, companies directly and look in trade publications for positions.

-


----------



## voyager (Oct 2, 2008)

Network, network, network!


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

will do - already getting contacts from UK who know people working in Dubai


----------

